# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Eid Recipes

## shahpooja

Eid is just around the corner and we can't stop ourselves from salivating over the food that is synonymous with this holy festival. We got iDiva readers to send us their best Eid recipes. Here's how you can make Mrouziya (Honey Spiced Lamb), Haleem (meat stew), Sukha Meva (Dry Fruit Porridge), Malpua (sweet pancake) and Mutton biryani.

Haleem (meat stew)

Ingredients:
250 gms mutton
1 cup wheat
1/4th cup channa dal (split gram)
1/4th cup moong dal (green gram)
1/4th cup masoor dal (red lentils)
Salt, coriander powder and chilli powder as per taste
Ginger garlic paste.



How to make Haleem:
Soak the wheat overnight and keep it pounded and husked. Soak the channa and moong dal for 40 minutes. Put eight cups of water in a vessel and bring it to boil. Add the wheat, ginger garlic paste, coriander powder and chilly powder and salt . Mash the mutton pieces and add it to the mixture. Cook over a medium flame till the mutton is tender.

You may also add roasted channa if you like.



Sukha Meva (Dry Fruit Porridge)



Ingredients
1/4 cup nuts like almonds, cashews, chiroli (sunflower seeds), dried grapes (kishmish) and pistachios each
Ghee and sugar as per taste
Flavoured essence of Rose
Kesar
Ready-made Saivaiya



How to make Sukha Meva:
Soak the almond and pistachios overnight. Remove the skin and cut into small pieces. Depending on how much you want to serve, take milk and bring it to boil. In another vessel, cook the saivaiya on a low flame in ghee till it turns golden. Add all the nuts and the flavoured essence to it. Let it cook for a while. Add the milk to this mixture and let it boil. Now add the sugar. Once boiled, let the milk remain on a low flame till it becomes thick.

You may also add milkmaid to the meva, however ensure that you limit the sugar initially, or else it may become too sweet.



Suji Malpua
Ingredients:
1 litre milk
1/4th cup maida and suji (rava) each
Ghee, sugar as per taste

How to make Suji Malpua:
Roast the suji on a pan till light brown. Boil milk to make it thick.Add the milk and maida to the suji. Stir constantly to remove all lumps and ensure consistency. Add sugar if desired as per taste. This mixture will become your batter.


Place a pan on the gas. Take an amount of the batter and pour it over the pan in circular movements. Do not make it too thin. Cook for around 30-40 seconds and turn over.
Dip this in sugar syrup and serve.


Mrouziya
Ingredients:
2 pounds lamb chunks
2 teaspoons Ras El Hanout (Blend of spices including cardamom, clove, cinnamon, ground chili peppers, coriander, peppercorn, and turmeric, all ground and mixed)
4 tablespoon honey
1/2 cup almonds and raisins each.



How to make Mrouziya :
Pre Heat oven to 350 degrees. Take the lamb chunks and glaze the Ras El Hanout on them well. Place this in a dish and add water and the honey to it. Bake in the oven for two hours, however ensure to cover the dish.



Now drain out the excessive oil and remove the lamb from the stew. Add the almonds and raisins to the stew. Boil this mixture until it thickens. Now place the lamb chunks again in the stew and leave it to boil for a few minutes. Serve with bread.


Mutton Biryani 




Ingredients: 
2 cups Rice
1 kg Mutton
10 gms Cardamom, Cinnamon and Cumminseed
40 gms Ginger, garlic, salt and chillies as per taste
2 Lemons
Curd and Ghee.



How to make Mutton Biryani:
Wash the mutton well. Grind the ginger garlic, chillies, and other spices and add it to the mutton. Add curd to this mixture. Boil 6-8 cups of water in a vessel and then add rice to it. Place the mutton mixture in a pressure cooker. When the rice is ready, spread it over the mutton mixture.



Let it cook for 30 minutes on a low flame.

Falooda
Ingredients:
2 cups milk
1 packet falooda sev
3 tsp rose water
1/4 table spoon soaked tukmuri seeds/ sabja (basil seeds)

How to make falooda
Boil the sev in water for 15 minutes. Now boil it in milk for another
15 minutes. Cool the sev. Put the sev in glasses and add rose water and the tukmir seeds. Now add the milk to it. You can add vanilla ice cream to your falooda if you wish.

----------


## intoxicate

Nice post keep it up

----------

